# What's market price for boer now?



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I live in Illinois and was wondering if anyone knew what market price for Boer goats are now?. I will be selling at aurthur sell barn.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

it varies from week to week month to month and from sell barn to sell barn you can't ever get a 100% answer


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I check out this website once a week. It is the best "guide" for the East coast in terms of prices.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ln_ls320.txt


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sale results for Arthur, Ill sale barn for Sept 10, 2013.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_ls321.txt


----------

